# BMW expands Takata air bag recall



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

BMW agreed today to expand on its recall of vehicles that may be equipped with defective drive-side airbags. Around 140,000 more 3 Series models manufactured from 2004-2006 are included in this recent increase.

According to BMW, none of the cases so far involved their vehicles, however , they are still working with the NHTSA and replacing the airbags that could be defective. Previously, BMW had recalled around 11,000 vehicles with the Takata driver-side airbags. Airbag inflators in these vehicles can explode and send shrapnel at the occupants. The cause of the airbag inflator explosions is still not known. _'In total, 10 automakers have now recalled more than 14.6 million vehicles with Takata air bags since 2013.'_

_'Takata air bags are linked to at least five deaths and at least 50 injuries. All of the deaths have been in Honda vehicles, with four in the United States.'_

_Source Detroit News_


----------



## Dave 20T (Apr 7, 2013)

I do not know the technical details of why the airbags are considered defective. I do read (above) that no cases have involved BMWs. If that's an example of good luck, then recalls may be beneficial. If it's an example of the airbags not really being a problem, then it would be more cost beneficial if the effort were re-directed to address a real issue of a car, such as replacing brake fluid, checking brake pads, or other actual problem.


----------



## 328iblack (Mar 15, 2015)

When the airbags deploy, they can throw metal pieces out into the passengers causing them to say ouch!! That's why they are being recalled.


----------



## dms540i (Mar 27, 2010)

And it is expanded again. According to Reuters:
BMW AG: Adds about 280,000 vehicles in U.S. including 2002-2005 325i/325xi/330i/330xi, 2002-2005 325xi/325i Sports Wagon, 2002-2006 330Ci/325Ci/M3 Convertible, 2002-2006 325i/330i/M3 Coupe, 2002-2003 M5/540i/525i/530i, 2002-2003 540i/525i Sports Wagon, 2003-2004 X5 3.0i/4.4i Sports Activity Vehicle. U.S. total in recall is nearly 421,000.


----------

